# TRAPPER EATING WORMS



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Iliketuwtles (Aug 18, 2011)

Just amazing!!


----------



## hoopalou (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow he really looks like a dinosaur in that last picture! Great shots!!!
A triceratops I think


----------



## Watermelon (Aug 18, 2011)

What on earth is Trapper?????? Does he have a friendly personality? He looks evil!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2011)

Great pics! Trapper looks terrifying...lol


----------



## Robert (Aug 18, 2011)

Trapper scares the crap out of me....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

Watermelon said:


> What on earth is Trapper?????? Does he have a friendly personality? He looks evil!



Alligator Snapper, very mean! Pure predator!


----------



## Laura (Aug 18, 2011)

Marta/Marty.. just posted baby pics of one she got on FB.. I think you need to send her these pics... 
as cool as he is... yikes!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 18, 2011)

Bad day to be a worm...


----------



## dmmj (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome looking turtle besides the high taxes, insane regulations and overall crappy california legislature,not being able to have a snapper is one reason why I don't like califronia


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 18, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Awesome looking turtle besides the high taxes, insane regulations and overall crappy california legislature,not being able to have a snapper is one reason why I don't like califronia



They are illegal to posses/sell in Florida also. I have had him since about one month old, seven years now. I do a have state permit for one. From what we were told, no further permits are issued, only if you have on currently/before the new laws went into effect seversal years ago. 

What I do not understand is how they can still be sold on some of the reptile sites, anyone know? I just know about Florida, and just about this species. Greg//ALDABRAMAN.

P.S. I wish I had the means to post a short video of him eating 12 live shinners, it is just amazing/unique the way he traps them.


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2011)

He is magnificent.....


----------

